# Hairspray that works on fine hair in humidity?



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

I have really fine, straight hair that uncurls itself almost immediately after I curl it. The only thing I've ever had work reasonably well was Joico Con-text, and that's been discontinued.

I browsed the selection of new salon-quality hairsprays available and it seems infinite (it literally took me five years to finish that bottle). There were a lot of different kinds that looked good, including a Redken one that promised to be humid-proof... there's Aerogel, which seems to have a buzz... 

If anyone can recommend a hairspray that's worth a damn for fine hair in humidity, I would greatly appreciate it. I prefer to use salon products, for a couple of reasons but mainly because the scents are easier for me to tolerate (I bought a bottle of drugstore stuff that smells like celery. Yuck)


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Jun 13, 2010)

Definetly try Hold Me Tight by Paul Mitchell.. Omfg, I love that spray. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's great for backcombing too.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 14, 2010)

i like the humidity blocking hairspary from living proof!


----------



## summerblue (Jun 14, 2010)

As I like my hair not to be at all sticky, but still have great hold & comb-ability, I love Nick Chavez' Plump & Thick Thickening Hairspray.  He also has a Plump & Thick Shampoo & Conditioner.  While I can't attest to the conditioner yet, I love the shampoo.  Currently, I'm using Mane & Tail Conditioner for thickening.  NC has a full line of Voluminizing products also.  Check out QVC for the full line of his products & to read reviews.  You can also get many of them for less on ebay, however, with QVC, you can purchase the products & if you hate them, you can return them with a prepaid label for a full refund except you won't get your original shipping refunded.


----------



## marusia (Jun 14, 2010)

I use hairspray by Matrix essentials. I have to curl my bangs so they aren't weird looking. Then I spray my entire head...and that hair isn't going anywhere, even if I sweat a lot. It only comes out once I wash it.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 15, 2010)

Finishing Spray by Aquage is pretty good stuff as well!  it's worked on every one of my fine-haired client it's touched!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 12, 2010)

Hold It! from Sally's is my fav. It's a blue can with a yellow cap. It's been 90degrees and humid here lately and my hair stays in place with it. It's also a beauty pageant fav and u know they love keeping their hair in place lol.


----------

